# Wow! Did he really just ask that?



## silversaddle1 (Feb 20, 2017)

So I have a fairly nice backplane on E-Bay right now. I priced it at 100 bucks OBO, ya know, just kindda fishing. This guy just emailed me asking if I would pull all the gold pins and ship just them to save on shipping cost. Really?? Shipping is 13 dollars! I guess my time to pull all those pins to save him a few bucks has no value. Wow.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 20, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

You live in Iowa - surely you have nothing to do there but pull pins for free. 8)


----------



## aga (Feb 20, 2017)

$13 dollars postage and pin-pulling ?

Pull all those pins, recover the gold, refine it to .995 and i'll give you $15 for postage !

You're up $2 already, maybe.

(i'm in Spain)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Well I'm glad I have such good support group! :G :G :G


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 21, 2017)

What's your Ebay username? I'd like to watch your auctions!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 21, 2017)

brandytard


----------



## anachronism (Feb 22, 2017)

Hehe you really have "tard" in your name Scott?  

On the original subject though the guy can ask, whether he gets is another matter all together. My reply would have been "sure I charge $100 per hour and I estimate it will take 3 hours work to depopulate the board shall I send you a paypal invoice and get right onto it for you?"   

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Feb 22, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Hehe you really have "tard" in your name Scott?
> 
> On the original subject though the guy can ask, whether he gets is another matter all together. My reply would have been "sure I charge $100 per hour and I estimate it will take 3 hours work to depopulate the board shall I send you a paypal invoice and get right onto it for you?"
> 
> Jon



:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Jon - you took those words right out of my mouth as it was my very first thought as well 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Tard, yep, really do have that in my user name. No one has said anything about it either.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 22, 2017)

That's awesome! Get any more of the boxcar placques, let me know! I want one. I love old signs.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah, I have more. I just have to find them. I too love that kind of stuff. My shop walls are covered with it. PM me and when I find them I'll let you know.


----------

